# Making an Amp Build Sound Unique



## nwoof2012 (Jun 28, 2019)

I have knowledge of how a guitar amplifier works, and have even designed schematics for tube amplifiers. Even though the general layout (input—>preamp—>fx loop (if wanted)—>power amp—speaker out) is kind of straightforward, what could I add to the circuit to make my design sound different from others?
*Example(s): *If I’m making an EL34 amp, make it sound different from a Plexi, JCM800, Hiwatt Custom 100 or Vox AC50, if I’m making a 6v6 amp, give it a sound different than a Fender Twin/Deluxe Reverb/Champ, or if I’m making a 6l6 amp, sound different from a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe and Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/edward-amplification-anyone-tried-heard.23070/ 

Edward Amp uses a different tube. Ever consider that?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

And more unsolicited information to help with one's attitude. 

KV-100 AssBlaster (final "Brony" production of just 4 units)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Go digital.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

unique is overrated


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> unique is overrated


It is?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

look up tone stacks [ for all the brandes] and power tube biasing [hot/cold] and their effect on the output


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Transformers have different characteristics that translate to different sounds.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

That’s a lot of what Garnet’s book covers.

The power supply design, tube or solid state rectifier, how stiff that is, the phase inverter topography, where you put the tone stack, the values in the tone stack.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey a book. Good idea! I had the Garnet book signed by Gar: "first one sold". I gave it to a guy who knew what he was doing.

Check out Kevin O'connor's "The Ultimate Tone" series as well.

TUT Book Selection | London Power


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Budda said:


> It is?


If you could have one amp, which would you choose, 'Classic' or 'Unique' with no further qualifiers?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> If you could have one amp, which would you choose, 'Classic' or 'Unique' with no further qualifiers?


That doesnt tell me how much gain each has, so I cant answer that one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

EF86 preamp tube into a 2 or 3 band tone stack (not a 6 position switch) and then into a parallel SE power section (so no PI), with a variety of power tubes. I don't know if it'll sound any good but I'm not aware of anyone building that config. But maybe there's a reason for that.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

EF86 doesn't like traditional tone stacks, loses too much gain. It's either a switch or a few variants of a simple tone knob. I use a cathode follower after the EF86 a la Marshall, Fender Tweed, Vox, then into the tone stack. IMHO what makes amps sound different is in what order the signal blocks are arranged, ie gain, tone, cathode follower, gain, PI or another order. Also which PI is used has a big influence on tone. Orange uses a different PI than Fender and others and sounds unique. Many, many ways to "skin the cat".


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> If you could have one amp, which would you choose, 'Classic' or 'Unique' with no further qualifiers?


A unique sound that is GOOD would be my choice, Doug.

GOOD = rich, clear, responsive, articulate, variable. 

Otherwise, yeah, may as well "go-with-the-usual." I guess.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

To a certain extent it's all been done. Depends on how different you mean I guess. For me, to sound completely unique, it's going to be so different that some will think it is broken. 
Otherwise, a little different and some will just think 'sounds like a variation of (insert brand & model here)'.

One thing I did think was quite unique were the Philips tube hi-fi units that did not use output transformers but used custom high impedance speakers instead. Now that is something.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> And more unsolicited information to help with one's attitude.
> 
> KV-100 AssBlaster (final "Brony" production of just 4 units)



I'm not good at recognizing sarcasm sometimes... this is one of those times. 
This is a real thing?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> I'm not good at recognizing sarcasm sometimes... this is one of those times.
> This is a real thing?


Lol. It sure is (a real thing)!

Like JBWelder said:


jb welder said:


> ...to sound completely unique, it's going to be so different that some will think it is broken. Otherwise, a little different and some will just think 'sounds like a variation of (insert brand & model here)'.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This is why the axe fx is fun - you want 6v6 in a SLO 100? Go nuts.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> A unique sound that is GOOD would be my choice, Doug.
> 
> GOOD = rich, clear, responsive, articulate, variable.
> 
> Otherwise, yeah, may as well "go-with-the-usual." I guess.


I have about as plain vanilla gear as possible -- tele and deluxe reverb . I set both tone controls at 5. And I still sound just like me because a) it's in your fingers and b) that setup sounds like me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> I still sound just like me


I really want this to change for me. I'm so tired and bored of hearing the same old me...every frickin' day!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

greco said:


> I really want this to change for me. I'm so tired and bored of hearing the same old me...every frickin' day!


I've spent my life learning to sound like me. I'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> I'm pretty happy about it.


Maybe someday I'll get there.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> I have about as plain vanilla gear as possible -- tele and deluxe reverb . I set both tone controls at 5. And I still sound just like me because a) it's in your fingers and b) that setup sounds like me.


Nothing wrong with a tele and a deluxe. As you say: "Classic." Love em both.

Nothing wrong with the OP shooting for something "different" (altho I think he intends to remain within usual amp architectures). 

I sold an old Hammond amp and Tone Cabinet to the late Gar Gillies of Garnet Amps. The amp and speakers went together because the amp drove "field coil" speakers via electrical coils rather than magnets. I asked Gar what he would do with that bizarre set-up: 

"I dunno, maybe make a 'trick' amp." 

Nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## Guy77 (Sep 20, 2019)

You could do things like changing the power output section and phase inverter. I like doing things like putting in variable negative feedback pots and Cut controls and changing the output section voltages. So instead of running your amps power section at 400v for example run it at 490v or vice versa. You need to be very careful when doing this to make sure your parts and tubes can handle the voltages. Changing the output from push- pull to single ended is another option.

These are just some options to get you started.

Cheers

Guy


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Doug Gifford said:


> I've spent my life learning to sound like me. I'm pretty happy about it.


Me, too. My first thought after reading the OP was: if I did that, I'd still spend my time using the feedback loop between my ears and fingers to dial the damn thing in for my sounds, sounds I get with a variety of equipment I already own (so no need to reinvent the wheel). 

But everyone's got a different goal, I guess. I'm not much of an experimenter anymore, I just like the sounds I get and spend my time using them playing with others for others.


----------

